# ~Akatsuki Ressurection v2 Main Rp Thread~



## Kenshin (Oct 22, 2008)

*Akatsuki Ressurection v2


Description~*

This takes place 200 years after the fall of akatsuki.Long ago akatsuki 
has been all but destroyed thanks to the combined efforts of sasuke Uchiha and uzumaki Naruto.The only survivor zetsu carried out Pain's plan to ressurect akatsuki as a last reort. They would use forbidden jutsu to bring back all members who died in battle.When the akatsuki are initiated into akatsuki pain used a sealing jutsu to seal part of the ring bearers soul. So zetsu then gathered all of the akatsuki rings and bodies then using a secret scroll pain left him unsealed the akatsuki's souls. There souls entered the corpses and thus akatsuki was ressurected. Their new goal finsih what they started 10 years ago. After regaining their former power and then some they have founded a new village. Hidden in the Sun.
They have established a new heirarchy with 10 High order members the "originals" then 10 newer members called the "neo's" . Below them the village is made up of Radicals/Missing nins from around the shinobi world who support Akatsuki's goal for world control.

Now that akatsuki is complete once again they will not faill to conquer all. Quick note ~ all characters from the series are dead as 200 years have passed
-----------
*Rules*
**No Godmodding*
**No Arguing with GMs*
**Be realistic with training and things*
**Be fair*
**No overpowering*
**Follow NF Rules*
**Post at leat a Paragraph*
**Have fun!*

-----------------
*Character Template*
Name:
Age:
Birthday: (Month/Date, no year needed)
Gender:
Village:
Height:
Weight:
Appearance: ( Paragraph description and/or pic)
Bloodline Limit: (If any.)
Special Item: (Any Special Ninja Items unique to this character)
Rank:
Occupation: (Hokage, Tracker/Hunter Ninja, ANBU, Medic Ninja, etc. Once they are Chuunin or jounin)
Likes:
Dislikes:
Hobbies:
Dream:
Allies:
Rivals:
History: (A lengthy description of your characters history. 2+ paragraphs.)
Personality: (Tell us how your character reacts, what they're like, etc)
Chakra Nature: (Nature of Chakra must be one of the main five elements)(In order to be capable of using the Ice/Snow element, a character must be from the Snow Village and have a chakra nature of the ice/snow type. Later on they will find that out, uptdate as you go along, and no more then two for a genin)
Weapon: 
Dailog Color:
Jutsu: 
------------
*Other*
**Can join any village in the shiboi world*
**all charcters will have to be oc exept for the original Akatsuki*
** New members Will start as Genin but will be able to rise through the rank of shinobi and be able to join the Akatsuki Neos at the rank of jounin.*
**All profiles will be sent over Pm to me or any of the GM's*
*-------------------*
Owner-The 6 Paths of Pain



Co Owner-Tobi7

GM'S(Will Be Originals from the first Rp) 
---------------
Shinobi:
Sun:
~Originals~
Hidan-Fin
Pain-The 6 Paths of Pain
Konan-Starlight
Tobi-Tobi7
Kisame-Kisame Fan4Life
Hachiki-Zetsu
Kakuzu-Munboy Dracule O'Brian
Deidara-_Deidara_
Itachi-Emopanda227
Sasori-Vacant 




Leaf:



Mist:


Stone:



Sand:



Cloud:


----------



## dashing flames (Dec 1, 2008)

original naruto reporting for duty sir


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Dec 2, 2008)

Original Sasori here.


----------



## Star Light (May 29, 2009)

o-o how old is this place now?


----------



## Zhugare (Jun 4, 2009)

Heh heh heh. Kabuto is here, and yes, i am infused with the Orochimaru White Snake as well. Making me both Long and Short Ranged....however, i am not the strongest, but i will sure be a match for the darned akatsuki. I suppose i will work under Konoha.....for now.


----------



## InvaderChelsea (Nov 2, 2009)

Two questions:

1. Can characters from other worlds join? Sorry for asking.

2. Does Abridged Akatsuki members/Naruto characters count as joining, or do they must originate from anime/manga?


----------



## Superior (Dec 12, 2009)

Name: Sasuke Uchiha
Age: 16
Birthday: (Month/Date, no year needed)
Gender:Male
Village: None
Height: 169 M
Weight:52.3 kg
Appearance: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Bloodline Limit: Sharingan, EMS
Special Item: His sword
Rank: Genin
Occupation: Missing Ninja
Likesower
Dislikes: Friends
Hobbies:Training
Dream: To Kill Itachi
Allies: Hawk, Akatsuki
Rivals:Konoha, Naruto.
History: (Most Recent: 
Once Taka recovers from their fight with Killer Bee, they head for Konoha. Madara stops them en route, telling them that Konoha has already been destroyed and that the Eight-Tails has evaded capture. To reach a compromise, Madara convinces Sasuke to go to the Kage Summit to kill Danzō, the new Hokage and one of the conspirators in the Uchiha's assassination. Zetsu leads them to the Land of Iron, and upon arrival Taka sneaks past the samurai guards. 

As they wait for the meeting to end so that they can ambush Danzō, Zetsu exposes Taka's location and the samurai mobilize to eliminate them. Sasuke slaughters their attackers, and Karin notes that Sasuke's chakra has become noticeably darker. Ē, the Fourth Raikage and Killer Bee's brother, is drawn to the site and engages Taka in battle. Taka tries to fend off the Raikage and his bodyguards, but both Jugo and Suigetsu are defeated. Ē then turns his attention to Sasuke, determined to avenge Killer Bee. 
The Raikage delivers a series of debilitating attacks to Sasuke, forcing him to produce the bones of Susanoo as a defense. When the Raikage proves able to break through this as well, Sasuke coats the bones with Amaterasu's flames to act as a deterrent. The Raikage attacks anyway, sacrificing his arm in order to try and kill Sasuke. Ē moves in for a finishing blow and Sasuke attempts to counter with Blaze Release: Kagutsuchi, but both are stopped by Gaara, the Kazekage. Gaara tells the Raikage to heal the damage to his arm while he speaks with Sasuke. He encourages Sasuke to end his life of darkness and hatred, reminding him he was once like that but changed. Sasuke refuses, saying that he had long ago shut his eyes and had no intension of opening them again, as he claimed that his goal was now in the darkness. 

Gaara and his siblings join with one of Ē's bodyguards, Darui, in attacking Sasuke. Sasuke forms a more complete Susanoo to block the barrage and then uses its sword to destroy the room. As his attackers deal with the falling debris, Sasuke locates Karin and has her take him to Danzō. Danzō flees when Sasuke arrives. He attempts to pursue but is stopped by Mei Terumi, the Fifth Mizukage. Sasuke struggles to combat her two kekkei genkai in addition to the strain caused by use of Susanoo. As his chakra begins to dwindle Zetsu intervenes, sapping Mei's chakra and giving it to Sasuke. 
Sasuke begins searching for Danzō, but is this time interrupted by Ōnoki, the Tsuchikage. He attacks Sasuke with Dust Release: Detachment of the Primitive World Technique. Karin believes that this kills Sasuke when she loses track of his chakra signature, but Madara quickly appears with Sasuke draped over his shoulder. He sends Sasuke to another dimension to keep him from Kage and sends Karin with him to heal his wounds. 
After Sasuke recuperates, Madara appears in the dimension to offer him a "gift". He releases Sasuke right in front of Danzō, giving him a chance at vengeance. At the same time, Danzō reveals his that his right arm is covered in Sharingan, and voices his intention to add Sasuke's to his collection. 
Personality:Sasuke is a power-hungry avenger who is willing to destroy anything in his way. Itachi only fought in self-defense and tries to end the battle quickly, while Sasuke did it out of revenge and fights to the end. Sasuke refused to gain the Same power that his brother has offered him, and instead chose to walk his own path for power. Also, despite what Konohagakure did to the Uchiha clan, Itachi still loved the village, while Sasuke always thought the village was a hindrance to him, and turned to despise it when Madara told him the truth. 
Chakra Nature: Lightning, Fire
Weapon: Sword.
Dailog Color:Blue
Jutsu:

Amaterasu 
Blaze Release: Kagutsuchi 
Body Flame Technique 
Chidori 
Chidori Current 
Chidori Senbon 
Chidori Sharp Spear 
Cursed Seal of Heaven 
Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes 
Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique 
Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique 
Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique 
Fire Release: Phoenix Immortal Fire Technique 
Flapping Chidori 
Kirin 
Kusanagi Sword: Chidori Katana 
Lion Combo 
Manipulated Shuriken Technique 
Manipulating Windmill Triple Blades 
Orochimaru's Oral Rebirth Technique 
Shadow of the Dancing Leaf 
Shadow Shuriken Technique 
Shield of Amaterasu 
Snake Authority Spell 
Summoning Technique (Snakes) 
Summoning: Lightning Blade Creation 
Susanoo 
Tsukuyomi


----------



## TheWindPath (Jan 18, 2010)

*Madara Uchiha*

Name: Madara Uchiha

Age: 18

Birthday: 10/20

Gender: Male

Village: Leaf

Height: 6"3

Weight: 186

Appearance: 


Bloodline Limit: Uchiha

Special Item: Jyau Blade, its strength multiplies every time someone is killed by this blade.

Rank: S-Class/Rogue Ninja/ Mizukage at one point in his life.

Occupation: Jounin

Likes: Mangoes, Apples, Trees, Rage.

Dislikes: Generally, the First Hokage and Konohagakure.

Hobbies: Fighting, giving people riddles, reading people.

Dream: To rule the world with the "Moon's Eye Plan"

Allies: None

Rivals: Danzou, and the First Hokage [Deceased]

History: Eighty years before the start of the series, Madara grew up in constant competition with his younger brother, Izuna Uchiha, who were both known as the most gifted members of their clan. Their competition led to both gaining the Mangekyō Sharingan, and, with it, they were able to take control of the Uchiha clan, Madara acting as its leader. Even by his clan's standards, Madara's chakra was unusually strong. Under his leadership, the clan conquered all they came across, but, over time, he began to lose his sight because of the Mangekyō Sharingan. To regain his vision, he took his brother's eyes (an act Madara said his brother had consented to), allowing him to continue to lead the Uchiha to prosperity.
In the years that followed, the Uchiha constantly clashed with the equally powerful Senju clan. To bring an end to the constant fighting, the leader of the Senju, Hashirama Senju, approached the Uchiha with an offering of peace. Although Madara never wanted peace with the Senju, the rest of the Uchiha wanted to end the fighting, and Madara had no choice but to go along with their decision. The Senju, the Uchiha, and all the clans they had conquered came together to form the village of Konohagakure. Against Madara's wishes, the villagers selected Hashirama as the village's First Hokage. Madara feared that Hashirama would oppress the Uchiha, and tried to rally support for challenging his leadership. Rather than help him, however, the Uchiha turned their backs on him, believing his only motives were due to pride and the desire for more power.
Abandoned by his clan, Madara left the village, later returning in order to challenge Hashirama in battle. They fought at the site that would someday be called the Valley of the End, where, although Madara called upon the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox, he was defeated, and was believed to have died. Madara faded into memory, and, in time, would found Akatsuki and become Kirigakure's Mizukage. He also appears to have fought Ōnoki, the Third Tsuchikage at one point in his life as noted by Ē, the Fourth Raikage, although the results of that battle were left unclear.
Twelve years before the start of the series, the Nine-Tails attacked Konoha. Although Madara denied having had any involvement in the attack, Itachi Uchiha and Minato Namikaze said that the Nine-Tails was under Madara's control at the time. A few years later, he infiltrated Konoha to try and rekindle the flames of war. He was found by Itachi first, who convinced Madara to spare the village in exchange for helping to wipe out the Uchiha clan for deserting him decades earlier. Madara complied, training Itachi and providing assistance. Itachi never truly trusted Madara, however, and kept an eye on him for the rest of his life. Madara also met with Danzō around the time of the massacre, but did not see each other again until after Danzō fled the Kage Summit.

Personality: Ruthless, and tricky.

Chakra Nature: Fire 

Weapon: Jyau Blade

Dailog Color: RED

Jutsu: 
Doton Doryuuheki 
» Earth Rising Wall 

Fuuin Jutsu; Shiki Fuujin 
» Enchantment Spell; Dead Demon Imprisonment 

Tsukuyomi

Amaterasu

Mangekyo Sharingan

Katon Ryuuka no Jutsu 
» Fire Type; Dragon Fire Skill 

Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu 
» Fire Type; Grand Fireball Skill 

Kokuangyo no Jutsu 
» Bringer of Darkness 

Mikazuki no Mai 
» Dance of the Crescent Moon

Goguoufuuin 
» Five Part Seal 

Hakke Fuuin Shiki 
» Eight Divination Sealing Style

Susanoo

Shield Of Susanoo

Teleportation (Proven)

Teleportation Tracker (Proven. He does this by locking onto another persons chakra and teleporting to where that person is.)


----------



## Superior (Jan 22, 2010)

Can we start this shit?


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jan 27, 2010)

Name: Duskus

Age:18

Birthday: 8/19

Gender: male

Village: Village Hidden in the Sun

Height: 169.9 cm

Weight: 50.6 kg

Appearance: Pale skin with muscular body. Black hair and wicked grin. 

Bloodline Limit: None

Special Item: Two highly flammable and giant senbons. (Similar to Pain's 
weapons)

Rank: S-Class Missing Nin

Occupation: Neo

Likes: Fire, good jokes, dragons, and respect.

Dislikes: Weakness, laziness, water, and disrespect.

Hobbies: Training and hanging with dragons

Dream: To wipe out the corruption in the Leaf Village.

Allies: Akatsuki, Dragon pact

Rivals: Anyone who gets in his way.

History: Duskus started out in the Hidden Leaf. He trained as a regular ninja would. It wasn't until he was 13 when he ranked up to jounin that everything went wrong. Duskus noticed that the ANBU had been sneaking around him lately. One day Duskus confronted the Hokage and asked what was going on. Within a second a dozen ANBU surrounded poor Duskus. It turned out that Duskus was framed for the murder of one of the konoha elders. Duskus barely escaped the leaf village when he stumbled upon a strange looking mountain. Confusing symbols surrounded the odd mound of earth. Duskus noticed indents of two hands carved into the huge rock. With curiousity, the ninja pressed his hands against the carving. It turned out that Duskus's unique chakra signed him a contract with the Dragons. Duskus started to train with the dragons and learned to manipulate sage chakra. Soon, Duskus became the Dragon Sage. Silent whispers about Duskus's accomplishment crept into the ears of many organizations. One of these organizations were the Akatsuki. Duskus joined the resurrected group and became a Neo. 
Personality: Duskus is a very likeable ninja with a knack for making others get pissed at him or laugh. 

Chakra Nature: Duskus's chakra is a one of a kind chakra. This chakra mixes with oxygen to create elemental fire. Elemental fire is not your regular katon. This fire is extremely dangerous and can burn through skin instantly while being extremely fast. Earth elemet as well.

Weapon: Some explosive tags and flammable wire. 

Dailog Color: Brown

Jutsu: 

Ryuuka Moodo
Dragon Mode

Dai Endan
Great FireBall

Doryuudan
Earth Dragon Projectile

Endan
Fireball

Kuchiyose Ryuuka
Dragon Summon

Gouryuuka No Jutsu
Great Dragon Fire Technique

Karyuudan
Fire Dragon Projectile

Karyuu Endan
Fire Dragon Flame Technique


Ryuuka Senbon
Dragon Needle Technique

Others in time...


----------



## Superior (Feb 9, 2010)

Start        ?


----------



## dark0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Superior said:


> Start?.........................



Don't you understand, you bumped a two year old thread no one is coming.


----------



## Superior (Mar 3, 2010)

dark0 said:


> Don't you understand, you bumped a two year old thread no one is coming.


Doesn't Hurt To Try.


----------



## Fin (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool I'm still Hidan


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 13, 2010)

hey I will take the pains spot. just send me a pm but I will try to check in.


----------



## Kamani fourshey (Jul 27, 2010)

itachi here


----------



## Superior (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, finally.


----------



## Kamani fourshey (Jul 28, 2010)

*ya*

yea i know its been forever since any body got on this


----------



## Superior (Jul 29, 2010)

Couldn't we just start whenever we wanted to?


----------



## Kamani fourshey (Jul 30, 2010)

i guess we could


----------



## Superior (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright, then let's.


----------



## Kamani fourshey (Aug 2, 2010)

well how shold we start


----------



## Superior (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, who's your character? I'll start off with you.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Aug 4, 2010)

Post up a new thread and lets do it. Pain is ready to kill all.


----------



## Superior (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the main thread though.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll take Itachi!!!


----------



## Young Master (Sep 10, 2010)

*Name:* Sarutobi Kenji
*Age:*16
*Birthday:* 10/02
*Gender:* Male
*Village:*Konoha
*Height:*5'4
*Weight:* 120
*Appearance:* 
*Bloodline Limit:* The Sarutobi Clan's Bloodline
*Special Item:* N/A
*Rank:*Genin
*Occupation:* Genin
*Likes:* High Places, Peaceful resolution, and Rice
*Dislikes:* The Dark, being a Ninja
*Hobbies:* Running through Konoha's forested areas, swimming, and becoming a Teacher
*Dream:* To live up to the Sarutobi Name and master all Jutsus
*Allies:* Umino Aya(Iruka's Descendant), Hatake Daisuke, and Nara Jyuka(Their Sensei)
*Rivals:*
*History:* The Grandson of Sarutobi Kaito (Asuma and Kurenai's Son). He had to live up to the expectation of the village, because of his family's great history in Konoha. Never one to disobey his family's wishes, Kenji becomes a Shinobi for Konoha. Even though he dislikes being a ninja, Kenji showed extreme potential in the Academy, graduating at the top of his class, within one year of being enrolled. After becoming a Genin, Kenji was taught relentlessly by tutors hired by his Father, against his Grandfather's wishes. None of the tutor actually befriended Kenji except for Namikaze Kasumi(Descendant of Naruto). She taught him more than Jutsus, but life skills, and the ability to stand up for himself. After countless years of being tutored, Kenji became extremely skilled, but he never took missions beyond that of D-Ranks. As all his allies around him rose in ranks to become Chunins and Jounins. Kenji stayed a Genin, hoping that his family will just give up on him, and focus on his cousins, who were soon entering the Academy.
*Personality:* Peaceful. never one to get into a fight for no relevant reason. Many of his allies hate him, due to the fact that he is talented, but never uses it for any thing. Shunned by many, he doesn't turn away from his village, but rather embrace those who respect and befriend him.
*Chakra Nature: * Fire
*Weapon: * N/A
*Dailog Color:* Brown
*Jutsu:* These are his main jutsus, one he particularly uses in most battles. (I might have translated some of it wrong)

Kyuchiyose - Enkouou Enma 
(Demon Monkey King Summoning)

Katon: Hou-ou no Sutoraiki
(Fire Style: Strike of the Phoenix)

Kage Buyou
(Shadow Dance)

Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu 
(Fire Style: Dragon Fire Skill)

Katon Housenka 
(Fire Style: Mythical Fire Flower)

Rasengan
(Spiraling Sphere)

Kage Renge 
(Shadow Lotus)

Others will come


----------

